# Discounts forum



## thomas (9 May 2009)

It doesn't really seem like much is going on in the discounts forum, so maybe it makes sense to stick it under another forum as a sub forum?


----------



## Shaun (10 May 2009)

It's not really a discussion forum; it's a place-holder forum that I use to keep the discounts at the top level of the forums where everyone can easily see and access them.

As CC evolves it may end up moving to somewhere else.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

